# Big tides = Big flounder



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

It's been a while since my last post. After hurricane Harvey, we had a lot of runoff water dirty up the bay and made conditions very difficult to find clear water. After a couple weeks the water receded and the bay started to clear up. 
Lately we have been plagued with strong winds that switch direction every couple of days and recently the tides have been super high - several inches over the ramp at Froggies. 
Even with all that - the flounder gigging trips have been impressive lately. Several larger flounder showing up each night 22-26" with increasing numbers as of last night - we had 8 of the 15 flounder go 22"-24". Not every trip is a fast one, but the rewards for a little grinding are well worth it. 
With a busy schedule and an approaching cool front coming next week, October looks to still be a great month for us.

There is no gigging allowed during November
We will return gigging in December 
*Dec 1-14th - we are only allowed 2 flounder each, limits return to 5 each on the 15th. 
This is the time to target trophy size flounder 25-30"

Till next time....

Captain Shawn Harvey
Gofloundering.com
3617812161
[email protected] 

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

A few pictures from last night. We didn't get any cleaning table photos as the water was 6" deep in that area.

Hopefully the tides drop soon so we can get back to normal.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

